# lo que dicen/digan



## hispalis8

Queridos foristas, ha surgido una polémica en mi universidad sobre la alternancia modal indicativo-subjuntivo.  Una de las oraciones es: "Voy a ver lo que dicen-digan las autoridades de la RAE sobre la regla."  Para mí, ambos verbos son correctos, pero con significados diferentes.  "dicen" se refiere a un contenido definido acerca de la regla y "digan" se refiere a algo indefinido (la interpetación que está por ser emitida por la RAE.  Está en el futuro y no se conoce."  "¿Qué opináis al respecto?


----------



## flljob

Yo sólo usaría el indicativo. Además, diría: voy a ver qué dicen las autoridades de la RAE.
Y diría: 
lo que dicen las autoridades me tiene sin cuidado
lo que digan las autoridades me tiene sin cuidado
(Claro que tienen un sentido diferente)


----------



## Agró

Solo la primera me suena bien ("dicen") incluso para casos hipotéticos de futuro. Quizá en ese caso se podría decir algo así como "Voy a ver qué tienen que decir" (cuidado, aquí "tener que" no expresa obligación).

En subjuntivo me suena muy mal, en realidad.


----------



## kreiner

Estoy intentando pensar alguna frase en que "voy a ver qué" rija subjuntivo y no se me ocurre ninguna. Otra cosa sería: "voy a hacer lo que digan..."


----------



## Peterdg

¡Ésta es una pregunta muy interesante!

Coincido con la opinión de flljob y Agró; el indicativo en este caso.

Pero el asunto es interesante porque tu argumentación es perfecta en cuanto a las reglas que siguen defendiendo la mayoría de las gramáticas: es decir, en frases relativas se utiliza el subjuntivo si el antecedente es inespecífico. 

Pero, en mi opinión, esta regla es incompleta. 

El verdadero índole del subjuntivo en subordinadas relativas es de imponer una condición/restricción al antecedente. 

Entonces, para poder aplicar una condición con la cual el antecedente debe cumplir, es preciso que el antecedente sea inespecífico. Si el antecedente ya está definido, ya no es posible imponer una condición. Hasta aquí, la regla tradicional funciona.

Hay varios recursos para hacer que el antecedente sea inespecífico; el uso del futuro en la principal es uno de ellos. Otro es utilizar la palabra "sólo" o "cualquiera" para cualificar el antecedente.

Pero, por lo visto, esto no es suficiente. Se necesita más para poder utilizar el subjuntivo. Y es exactamente esto lo que quiero decir.

En tu oración, "Voy a ver lo que dicen...", la subordinada no influye la principal. No puedes decir: "Sólo voy a ver lo que dicen/digan" (y no veré lo que no dicen); es obvio que esto no es el significado de tu oración. Y por esto, porque no impones una condición , sólo funciona el indicativo aquí.

Espero no haberte liado más.


----------



## hispalis8

Ahora bien, la mayoría de los foristas que han respondido a mi pregunta acerca de la alternancia en "Voy a ver lo que dicen-digan las autoridades de la RAE" han preferido el indicativo sin fundamentar bien su preferencia.  Es claro que si uso "dicen" en la subordinada me refiero a algo conocido o definido.  Si uso "digan" quiero referirme a also no conocido, indefinido.  ¿Cómo difiere mi oración original de alternancias como las siguientes:
"Haré lo que tú dices." (Acabas de decírmelo).
"Haré lo que tú digas." (No sé qué vas a decir, ni posiblemente tú tampoco)
"Haré lo que tú quieres."  (Acabas de decírmelo.)
"Haré lo que tú quieras." (Ni idea de lo que quieres o lo que querrás.)
"Haré lo que me pides." (Acabas de pedírmelo.)
"Haré lo que me pidas." (Ni idea de lo que me vas a pedir, pero lo haré sin embargo.)
Por cierto, he mandado una consulta lingüística a la RAE para ver lo que dicen-digan de esta alternancia.  Aunque tengo la Nueva gramática de la RAE no puedo encontar este ejemplo.  A lo mejor alguien sabrá localizarlo.  Como hispanohablante no nativo me he aferrado a las reglas gramaticales a através de los años para hablar y escribir bien, y si me encuentro con algo que no responda a las normas gramaticales que he aprendido, me veo en el caso de buscar la razón.  Siempre estoy abierto a aprender cosas nuevas y no soy inflexible.  Es lo que trato de impartir a mis estudiantes.


----------



## kreiner

Yo lo veo así (y posiblemente esté equivocado, porque el experto en subjuntivos es Peterdg). "Voy a hacer lo que digan": lo que ellos digan va a condicionar lo que yo haga. "Voy a hacer lo que dicen": lo que dicen ya es algo dado por supuesto, por lo que mi acción ya está determinada. "Voy a ver lo que dicen": voy a constatar algo que, aunque yo ignoro actualmente, no va a ser determinante en mi acción. Sin embargo, "voy a ver lo que digan" puede tener sentido, pero con otro significado. Hay varias películas en cartel, alguna obra de teatro y una exposición en el museo. ¿Qué ver? "Voy a ver lo que me digan mis amigos".
Por lo demás, "voy a ver lo que dicen", como señaló flljob, tiene el valor de una interrogativa indirecta, por lo que se podría expresar mejor: "voy a ver qué dicen". Algo no aplicable a "voy a hacer lo que..."
Posiblemente esto no basta para construir una regla, mas para este caso concreto tal vez pueda orientar.


----------



## Peterdg

kreiner said:


> Yo lo veo así. "Voy a hacer lo que digan": lo que ellos digan va a condicionar lo que yo haga. "Voy a hacer lo que dicen": lo que dicen ya es algo dado por supuesto, por lo que mi acción ya está determinada. "Voy a ver lo que dicen": voy a constatar algo que, aunque yo ignoro actualmente, no va a ser determinante en mi acción. Sin embargo, "voy a ver lo que digan" puede tener sentido, pero con otro significado. Hay varias películas en cartel, alguna obra de teatro y una exposición en el museo. ¿Qué ver? "Voy a ver lo que me digan mis amigos".
> Por lo demás, "voy a ver lo que dicen", como señaló flljob, tiene el valor de una interrogativa indirecta, por lo que se podría expresar mejor: "voy a ver qué dicen". Algo no aplicable a "voy a hacer lo que..."
> Posiblemente esto no basta para construir una regla, mas para este caso concreto tal vez pueda orientar.


¡Brillante! 

Es la explicación práctica de la teoría que expuse en mi post anterior. Los ejemplos que das, lo repito, son brillantes.


----------



## Irma2011

hispalis8 said:


> Queridos foristas, ha surgido una polémica en mi universidad sobre la alternancia modal indicativo-subjuntivo. Una de las oraciones es: "Voy a ver lo que dicen-digan las autoridades de la RAE sobre la regla." Para mí, ambos verbos son correctos, pero con significados diferentes. "dicen" se refiere a un contenido definido acerca de la regla y "digan" se refiere a algo indefinido (la interpetación que está por ser emitida por la RAE. Está en el futuro y no se conoce." "¿Qué opináis al respecto?


 
Yo creo que tienes razón, que las dos oraciones, según qué significado se les quiera dar, pueden ser correctas. Sí es verdad que la reacción inmediata es la de rechazar aquí el subjuntivo (fue también la mía), porque el indicativo expresa lo que sería la situación más habitual en este caso: a alguien le surge una duda y decide consultar lo que sobre ella dicen/han dicho las autoridades de la RAE. Pero perfectamente podría uno referirse a algo que todavía está por decir, y entonces ‘digan’ (que también ‘dicen’), sería apropiado. ¿Qué ‘dicen’ es más frecuente? Sí, pero no exclusivo.  
_ _
_ _
_ _


----------



## roanheads

Lo veo así,
" Voy a ver lo que dicen las autoridades--- "
Lo que dice la RAE ya se ha escrito en su publicación, y lo que el estudiante debe hacer es buscarlo bajo la entrada determinada y ya está, y punto, es lo que dice la RAE, por tanto, cabe el indicativo.

" Voy a ver lo que digan las autoridades.----
" Le voy a dirigir una consulta directa a la RAE " y ver lo que diga, de respuesta, ya que en este momento no tengo ni la menor idea. Por tanto cabe subjuntivo.

Saludos.


----------



## capitas

roanheads said:


> Lo veo así,
> " Voy a ver lo que dicen las autoridades--- "
> Lo que dice la RAE ya se ha escrito en su publicación, y lo que el estudiante debe hacer es buscarlo bajo la entrada determinada y ya está, y punto, es lo que dice la RAE, por tanto, cabe el indicativo.
> 
> " Voy a ver lo que digan las autoridadedes.----
> " Le voy a dirigir una consulta directa a la Rae " y ver lo que diga, de respuesta, ya que en este momento no tengo la menor idea. Por tanto cabe subjuntivo.
> 
> Saludos.


I agree. What RAE says it has already been said, although maybe you don't know it yet,  so you use indicative.
Voy a ver lo que tienen: I don't know what it is, but it is already there, no matter if I know it or not.


----------



## Peterdg

hispalis8 said:


> Por cierto, he mandado una consulta lingüística a la RAE para ver lo que dicen-digan de esta alternancia.


Te agradecería si compartieses la respuesta de la RAE. Me interesaría mucho conocer su opinión.


----------



## SevenDays

Yo tampoco descartaría el subjuntivo. "Ver" también significa "considerar", y por ahí encajaría:_ Voy a ver/*considerar* lo que digan las autoridades de la RAE sobre la regla_.


----------



## hispalis8

Quiero dar las gracias a los foristas por sus aportaciones sobre esta cuestión candente, epspecialmente por las observaciones perspicaces de Irma2011, Roanheads, Capitas, y SevenDays.  De hecho, yo tenía en mente la acepción de "considerar" al emplear "ver."  Sin embargo, la RAE ya ha mandado respuesta a mi pregunta y es, sin más comentario, la siguiente:

 
     En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
 
En la construcción que usted plantea solo cabe el uso del indicativo:
 
_Voy a ver lo que dicen las autoridades._
 
 
     Reciba un cordial saludo.
__________
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española
 
Ahora bien, a vuelta de correo pedí la razón por la cual no se admite la alternancia del subjuntivo, o a lo menos, el apartado en la Nueva Gramática que rige este uso.  Sólo he podido encontrar un ejemplo semejante en el apartado 25.11h: "Ma da igual lo que dice-diga."  Pero esta alternancia permitida parece estar influida más por el sentido afectivo (la indiferencia) en la cláusula principal que por lo indefenido de lo que se va a decir.


----------



## Peterdg

hispalis8 said:


> Sin embargo, la RAE ya ha mandado respuesta a mi pregunta y es, sin más comentario, la siguiente:
> 
> 
> En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
> 
> En la construcción que usted plantea solo cabe el uso del indicativo:
> 
> _Voy a ver lo que dicen las autoridades._
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> __________
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> Real Academia Española
> 
> Ahora bien, a vuelta de correo pedí la razón por la cual no se admite la alternancia del subjuntivo, o a lo menos, el apartado en la Nueva Gramática que rige este uso.


Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Me desilusiona también un poco que lo den sin más argumentación. Espero que te proporcionen más información y también espero que no te moleste compartirla con nosotros.

Creo que la aportación de Kreiner tiene mucho sentido (la mía también, por supuesto )


----------



## Irma2011

hispalis8 said:


> Quiero dar las gracias a los foristas por sus aportaciones sobre esta cuestión candente, epspecialmente por las observaciones perspicaces de Irma2011, Roanheads, Capitas, y SevenDays.


Gracias por tu agradecimiento, valga la repetición. Creo que también Kreiner(1), si he entendido bien lo que dijo en su segunda intervención (_Sin embargo, "voy a ver lo que digan" puede tener sentido, pero con otro significado. Hay varias películas en cartel, alguna obra de teatro y una exposición en el museo. ¿Qué ver? "Voy a ver lo que me digan mis amigos"_), está en la línea de los que opinamos que, si bien todos apostaríamos por (o elegiríamos sin dudar) el indicativo en una disyuntiva como la que nos planteas (sin contexto, esto es importante), ‘conceptualmente’ también debería ser posible la utilización del subjuntivo. Y esto es lo que habría que preguntar a la Academia: ¿sería una barbaridad conceptual utilizar el subjuntivo en estos casos?
(1) Kreiner, perdona si he interpretado mal tus opiniones.

P.S. Acabo de caer en la cuenta de que la oración que debatimos termina con las palabras ‘_sobre la regla’_, lo cual da a entender que la Academia se ha pronunciado *ya*. Creo que todos nosotros, quizá alguno se me escapa, hemos reducido la frase a “_voy a ver lo que dicen/digan las autoridades_”.

¡Ojo! Con lo que he dicho no me declaro en rebeldía frente a la RAE. Acato la sentencia, como tiene que ser.


----------



## capitas

In the very beginning, I prefered indicative. "Voy a ver lo que dicen", thinking that what is to be said is already written". Thinking about it, I changd the verb tense by ussing simple future: Voy a ver lo que digan, and coming back to the cinema:
"veré lo que hagan"/"voy a ver lo que hagan". Perfect Spanish.
"Voy a ver lo que hagan las autoridades sobre la regla". In the end, it is indeed a matter of how you consider the action: already decided or not.
I disagree, Irma. This time, RAE is not right: they have not considered the subject thoroughly.
Iré a la cocina y veré lo que cocinen, sea lo que sea.
Iré a la RAE y veré (escucharé) lo que digan.


----------



## capitas

Let's make some changes:
RAE=Court
Ver=AFRONTAR=CONSIDERAR
ASUNTO= TRIAL
Conext: I feel frightened, but I made up my mind and "I AM GOING TO THE COURT TOMORROW, no matter what they rule".
Then I say:
Mañana me voy a levantar, voy a ir a la corte, y VOY A AFRONTAR LO QUE LA CORTE FALLE (SEA LO QUE SEA) SOBRE MI JUICIO.
PERFECT SUBJUNCTIVE.


----------



## Irma2011

capitas said:


> In the very beginning, I prefered indicative. "Voy a ver lo que dicen", thinking that what is to be said is already written". Thinking about it, I changd the verb tense by ussing simple future: Voy a ver lo que digan, and coming back to the cinema:
> "veré lo que hagan"/"voy a ver lo que hagan". Perfect Spanish.
> "Voy a ver lo que hagan las autoridades sobre la regla". In the end, it is indeed a matter of how you consider the action: already decided or not.
> I disagree, Irma. This time, RAE is not right: they have not considered the subject thoroughly.
> Iré a la cocina y veré lo que cocinen, sea lo que sea.
> Iré a la RAE y veré (escucharé) lo que digan.


 
Gracias por tu respuesta, capitas. He dicho que acato la sentencia, no que la comparta. Si a la RAE se le ha consultado solamente "_voy a ver lo que dicen/digan las autoridades"_, creo que no tiene razón al rechazar de plano el uso del subjuntivo. Si ha considerado la frase completa: "_voy a ver lo que dicen/digan las autoridades *sobre la regla*",_ entonces pienso que sí tiene razón, porque ya no se está dejando abierta la posibilidad de que pronuncie diferentes dictámenes (por seguir utilizando lenguaje jurídico).
 
Pero para ser rigurosos en esta discusión, creo que debemos conservar las formas verbales originales:
“_Voy a ver_ lo que digan”, y no sustituirlo por “_Veré_ lo que digan”, a no ser que estas dos formas de futuro se consideren aquí sinónimos exactos. Sólo es por mantener el rigor, no creas por eso que no estoy de acuerdo contigo.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Irma2011

capitas said:


> Let's make some changes:
> RAE=Court
> Ver=AFRONTAR=CONSIDERAR
> ASUNTO= TRIAL
> Conext: I feel frightened, but I made up my mind and "I AM GOING TO THE COURT TOMORROW, no matter what they rule".
> Then I say:
> Mañana me voy a levantar, voy a ir a la corte, y VOY A AFRONTAR LO QUE LA CORTE FALLE (SEA LO QUE SEA) SOBRE MI JUICIO.
> PERFECT SUBJUNCTIVE.


 
Pero 'afrontar' no es lo mismo que 'ver'. Insisto en que hay que ceñirse a las expresiones originales para poder defender bien las distintas posiciones.


----------



## hispalis8

Queridos foristas, la discusión está poniéndos cada vez más interesante.  He aquí lo que la RAE ha respondido al respecto:

 
     En relación con su consulta, le remitimos la siguiente información:
 
 La construcción _*ir a ver lo que*_rige indicativo obligatoriamente en la subordinada.
 
Ejemplos:
 
_Voy a ver lo que pasa mañana._
_Veremos a ver lo que hay esta noche para cenar._
_Voy a ver lo que podemos hacer en vacaciones._
 
En la selección del modo no influye el hecho de que el evento de la subordinada todavía no haya ocurrido. Influye la certeza que el hablante siente con respecto a la realización de dicho evento. Es decir, con toda seguridad _algo pasará mañana, algo habrá esta noche para cenar, algo se hará en vacaciones. _Y ese tipo de certezas básicamente seleccionan en español el modo indicativo.
 
En realidad, esa es una de las principales diferencias entre el modo indicativo y el subjuntivo. Expresándose en indicativo, el sujeto se compromete más con la verdad de lo enunciado, mientras que en indicativo se hace menos responsable, o se compromete menos con la verdad de lo expresado.
 
 
     Reciba un cordial saludo.
__________
Departamento de «Español al día»
Real Academia Española
 
*En la última frase, el-la remitente habrá querido decir “en subjuntivo se hace menos responsable …” en vez de “en indicativo se hace menos responsable.”  A pesar de lo férrea que se presenta la regla  * La construcción _*ir a ver lo que*_rige indicativo obligatoriamente en la subordinada., , la última frase parece dejar la puerta entreabierta para que se pueda usar el subjuntivo.  ¿Qué opináis?
Saludos.


----------



## roanheads

hispalis,
¡Vaya hilo ! cada vez más interesante.
Pero, vamos por partes. En primer lugar la oración " ver lo que dicen / digan" tal com es,al pensarlo dos veces, me suena como metáfora, ya que no se ve lo que dicen, sino se oye o se escucha lo que dicen.
Por tanto, no creo que " ver " es el verbo más adecuado.

Si se trata de lo que "dicen por" escrito, no creo que "ver "encaje tampoco, ya que además de ver una oración lo importante es " leerla " para luego "considerarla".

Así que ¿estamos debatiendo la gramática estricta de una oración que en sí misma carece de una estructura rigurosamente correcta.?

¿O estoy escribiendo tonterías ?


----------



## capitas

No, you are not talking nosenese. It is somewhat a set phrase:
"Vamos a ver que". We are neither going anywere nor seeing anything, as you said.
"Vamos a" expresses future. "A ver" expresses "to be aware of how things go", and I now really think that it is the key to the question: the set phrase.
If we analyze the grammar structure, as I said, it would be perfectly acceptable "Voy a ver lo que hagan en el cine", but just because I am really "going" to the cinema and I am really "watching" what's up there.
So, it has to be subjunctive because of the sentence itself.
Is it me who' talking nonsense now?


----------



## roanheads

capitas,
De ningún modo,más bien hablas con sabiduría, digo yo.
Como angloparlante, un ejemplo.
If a naughty youngster breaks some plates, we could normally say( at least in these parts )
" You naughty boy, now what may your mother say about this !
Al no tener el uso de subjuntivo igual que lo tenéis vosotros,a menudo recurrimos a un verbo modal " may " o "might" para expresar un subjunto implícito, en este caso no sabemos lo que vaya a decir la madre, por tanto la idea de subjuntivo.

Y se traduce, "í hombre ! mira lo malo que eres,acabas de romper los platos a ver lo que diga tu madre.

Eso me suena muy bien, pero con lo de la RAE, me duele la cabeza--------

Saludos.


----------



## Agró

roanheads said:


> Y se traduce, "í hombre ! mira lo malo que eres,acabas de romper los platos a ver lo que diga tu madre.
> 
> Eso me suena muy bien, pero con lo de la RAE, me duele la cabeza--------
> 
> Saludos.


A mí, en cambio, muy mal, sorry.

Sigo pensando que lo propio aquí es el indicativo:
¡A ver qué dice tu madre ahora/luego!


----------



## roanheads

Pues la madre dice que alguien tiene que pagar los platos rotos y culpa a los de la RAE.--------


----------



## Peterdg

Mi opinión sobre la respuesta de la RAE: la conclusión es correcta. La argumentación es una tontería absoluta. Había empezado a escribir una respuesta más elaborada pero al escribirla me di cuenta de que su respuesta es tan absurda que ni siquiera vale la pena hacerlo.


----------



## Irma2011

Peterdg said:


> Mi opinión sobre la respuesta de la RAE: la conclusión es correcta. La argumentación es una tontería absoluta. Había empezado a escribir una respuesta más elaborada pero al escribirla me di cuenta de que su respuesta es tan absurda que ni siquiera vale la pena hacerlo.


 
No puedo estar más de acuerdo. ¿Quién diablos en la Academia habrá pergeñado esta explicación? ¿El chico de los recados? Porque, que yo sepa, también en una frase como _"acataré lo que decida"_ el hablante ‘tiene la certeza de que se va a decidir algo’ y también 'se compromete con la verdad de lo enunciado' (¡qué bonito!) y, sin embargo, se usa obligatoriamente el subjuntivo.
 
Y luego esto: _“__En la selección del modo no influye el hecho de que el __evento__ de la subordinada todavía no haya ocurrido. Influye la certeza que el hablante siente con respecto a la realización de dicho __evento__” ___
¿Sabe alguien si esta palabra, evento, está admitida ya por los señores académicos o sigue teniendo (en España) el significado de ‘_eventualidad, hecho imprevisto, o que puede acaecer_’?. Con los destrozos que han hecho en la última revisión de la ortografía, todo puede ser. ¡Eso sí que ha sido un evento!
Por no hablar de las contradicciones y vaguedades que contiene el texto:


_“rige __obligatoriamente__ indicativo”_,  y al mismo tiempo “_en la subordinada.ese tipo de certezas __básicamente__ seleccionan el modo indicativo”. (1)_

_“en indicativo, el sujeto __se compromete más__ ………. en subjuntivo se hace __menos responsable__, o se __compromete menos”__.__
_
_(1) _¿Tienen ‘las certezas’ capacidad para ‘seleccionar’?”
 
No sé. Me parece que el rigor aquí brilla por su ausencia.


----------



## kreiner

Coincido en que el razonamiento de la RAE más que un razonamiento es un despeje a córner.
Pero vamos a lo nuestro. Como ya se ha señalado un par de veces (si no me equivoco, el primero fue flljob), la frase "voy a ver lo que dice la Academia" equivale a una interrogativa indirecta: "voy a ver qué dice la Academia". Y no hay forma correcta de usar el subjuntivo aquí. Nada que ver con la frase: "voy a hacer lo que diga la Academia", pues ésta no es una interrogativa, y, por tanto, no puede sustituirse por *"voy a hacer qué dice/diga la Academia".


----------

